# causar estragos



## irene.acler

Hola, buenos días 

Siempre en el ámbito de la moda, tengo la siguiente frase:

_Por no hablar de los *estragos* que ha causado el ideal de belleza hiperdelgado, rozando la anorexia, que venden algunas revistas, la televisión..._

Mi intento:

_Per non parlare delle *stragi *causate dall’ideale di bellezza supermagro, che sfiora l’anoressia, che alcune riviste o la televisione vendono…_
 
He visto que "causar estragos" significa "causare, provocare stragi", pero no es que me guste mucho en este caso.
¿Un estrago podría también ser un daño moral?

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Hola, buenos días
> 
> Siempre en el ámbito de la moda, tengo la siguiente frase:
> 
> _Por no hablar de los *estragos* que ha causado el ideal de belleza hiperdelgado, rozando la anorexia, que venden algunas revistas, la televisión..._
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> _Per non parlare dei disastri/danni causati dall’ideale di bellezza supermagro, che sfiora l’anoressia, che alcune riviste o la televisione vendono…_
> 
> He visto que "causar estragos" significa "causare, provocare stragi", pero no es que me guste mucho en este caso.
> ¿Un estrago podría también ser un daño moral?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, gatito 
Pues entonces "estrago" puede ser tanto un daño físico como un daño moral, ¿verdad?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, gatito
> Pues entonces "estrago" puede ser tanto un daño físico como un daño moral, ¿verdad?



Ciao Iri,

Sí, se puede usar también en sentido figurado y no hacer referencia únicamente a un daño físico.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, gracias Ant 

Si pongo como ha propuesto gatogab, "danni causati dall'ideale di bellezza", queda implícito de alguna manera y puede referirse tanto a daños morales, psicológicos, como a daños físicos (anorexia y problemas semejantes).


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Perfecto, gracias Ant
> 
> Si pongo como ha propuesto gatogab, "danni causati dall'ideale di bellezza", queda implícito de alguna manera y puede referirse tanto a daños morales, psicológicos, como a daños físicos (anorexia y problemas semejantes).


 
Sí. 


> _el ideal de belleza *hiperdelgado*_


 
Ciao, Ant.

Poco a poco state ritornando


----------



## ursu-lab

irene.acler said:


> Hola, buenos días
> 
> Siempre en el ámbito de la moda, tengo la siguiente frase:
> 
> _Por no hablar de los *estragos* que ha causado el ideal de belleza hiperdelgado, rozando la anorexia, que venden algunas revistas, la televisión..._
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> _Per non parlare dei mali provocati dall’ideale di bellezz*a* supermagr*@*, ai limiti dell’anoressia, propinato da certe riviste o dalla televisione__…_
> 
> He visto que "causar estragos" significa "causare, provocare stragi", pero no es que me guste mucho en este caso.
> ¿Un estrago podría también ser un daño moral?
> 
> Gracias




Come dice Gatogab, "danni/disastri" oppure "*mali*".

Un dubbio: sei sicura che si possa mettere "supermagro" (agg. maschile) dopo "bellezza" (sost. femminile) per riferirsi a "ideale" (sot. maschile) che lo precede? Secondo me no: l'aggettivo si riferisce al sostantivo più vicino, in questo caso "bellezza", e dovrebbe essere "supermagra/magrissima". So che qui si intende "ideal de belleza" come se fosse un sintagma unico (maschile) ma, personalmente, leggendolo, non lo vedo così automatico. Cioè, non lo vedo così consolidato come per es. ""camer*a* da letto" spazios*a*".

Quelle in rosso sono solo proposte, pensando al fatto che la tv, di solito, "propina" certi messaggi/modelli, più che venderli e che il verbo "sfiorare" si poteva sostituire con una locuzione "ai limiti di", così, tanto per non usare tanti verbi in una sola frase.


----------



## 0scar

*strage*
Mortalità estesa: _la peste nei secoli passati ha fatto numerose stragi fra la popolazione europea (Hoepli)_

L'anoressia fa strage:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=L%27anoressia+fa+stragi.&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## gatogab

La parola *"strage"* nel contesto datoci mi sembra esagerato.
Il problema dell'anoressia è grave, gravissimo e molto serio ma non credo si possa parlare di strage sennó como titolo di un articolo per chiamare l'attenzione sull'argomento.
Ogni strage ha i suoi colpevoli i quali, anche se non si troveranno mai, hanno una responsabilità diretta nella strage stessa.


> _el ideal de belleza *hiperdelgado* _


è una causa indiretta o concausa di un male, ripeto, serissimo e degno della massima attenzione, ma non possiamo colpevolizzzare direttamente a nessuno in particolare.


----------



## 0scar

Hace dos días en un noticiero pasaron un desfile de moda en que todas las chicas eran anoréxicas en estado terminal, obviamente *habian sido elegidas* por su anorexia, daban pena esas mujercitas que se caian de debilidad.


----------



## ursu-lab

È chiaro cosa vuoi dire Oscar, però in italiano "causare/fare una strage" è inteso solo in senso letterale di provocare molte morti o, in senso metaforico, di fare strage di cuori, cioè far innamorare perdutamente un numero esagerato di persone (come un attore o un cantante famoso).
L'anoressia fa strage, ma la moda, fino a prova contraria (come ha scritto Gatogab) no. 

Per es. nel testo che segue può solo riferirsi a "*ingenti danni *(materiali)"  e non potrebbe mai essere tradotto usando la parola _strage_ in italiano:

El frío tardío ha *causado estragos* en los frutales


Nel testo di Irene ho piuttosto il dubbio che in realtà venga usato in senso metaforico di "*riscuotere un grande successo*", come in:

[La serie televisiva _Glee_]  que ha *causado estragos* en el último año en Estados Unidos.

In quel caso, la traduzione sarebbe:

_Per non parlare del successo di massa/della diffusione a livello di massa dell’ideale di bellezza supermagro,

_In effetti potrebbe essere  logico, visto che poi si parla dei modelli proposti dai media in generale (tv e riviste).


----------



## irene.acler

ursu-lab said:


> Come dice Gatogab, "danni/disastri" oppure "*mali*".
> 
> Un dubbio: sei sicura che si possa mettere "supermagro" (agg. maschile) dopo "bellezza" (sost. femminile) per riferirsi a "ideale" (sot. maschile) che lo precede? Secondo me no: l'aggettivo si riferisce al sostantivo più vicino, in questo caso "bellezza", e dovrebbe essere "supermagra/magrissima". So che qui si intende "ideal de belleza" come se fosse un sintagma unico (maschile) ma, personalmente, leggendolo, non lo vedo così automatico. Cioè, non lo vedo così consolidato come per es. ""camer*a* da letto" spazios*a*".
> 
> Quelle in rosso sono solo proposte, pensando al fatto che la tv, di solito, "propina" certi messaggi/modelli, più che venderli e che il verbo "sfiorare" si poteva sostituire con una locuzione "ai limiti di", così, tanto per non usare tanti verbi in una sola frase.


 
Hai ragione, è un po' controversa la questione. Non ci avevo neanche pensato a dire la verità, ho messo la prima soluzione che mi è venuta senza pormi tanto il problema  E poi ho considerato "ideal de belleza" come sintagma unico appunto... devo rifletterci su un attimo!

E grazie per le proposte, molto interessanti 



ursu-lab said:


> Nel testo di Irene ho piuttosto il dubbio che in realtà venga usato in senso metaforico di "*riscuotere un grande successo*", come in:
> 
> [La serie televisiva _Glee_] que ha *causado estragos* en el último año en Estados Unidos.
> 
> In quel caso, la traduzione sarebbe:
> 
> _Per non parlare del successo di massa/della diffusione a livello di massa dell’ideale di bellezza supermagro,_
> 
> In effetti potrebbe essere logico, visto che poi si parla dei modelli proposti dai media in generale (tv e riviste).


 
Non avevo pensato sinceramente al senso metaforico che suggerisci tu, in effetti ci potrebbe stare in questo caso, però essendo che stanno parlando dei problemi che la moda causa negli adolescenti (anoressia per esempio), ho pensato che forse fanno riferimento più ai danni, sia fisici che morali, che la moda causa nei giovani.


----------



## ursu-lab

irene.acler said:


> Non avevo pensato sinceramente al senso metaforico che suggerisci tu, in effetti ci potrebbe stare in questo caso, però essendo che stanno parlando dei problemi che la moda causa negli adolescenti (anoressia per esempio), ho pensato che forse fanno riferimento più ai danni, sia fisici che morali, che la moda causa nei giovani.



Sì, l'espressione "causar estragos" è veramente infelice e molto ambigua in questo contesto, perché può voler dire una cosa (danni) e l'esatto opposto (successo/diffusione). Per il momento non mi viene in mente un'espressione altrettanto ambigua in italiano, con il verbo "dilagare" per esempio (una cosa tipo "fenomeno dilagante" ma con una connotazione anche negativa). Ci penserò su durante la pausa caffè, a volte funziona


----------



## honeyheart

Secondo me, qui il significato è univoco.  

La regola basica per eliminare l'ambiguità è che se quello che "causa estragos" è qualcosa di buono, allora l'espressione ha un senso positivo; se invece quello a "causar estragos" è qualcosa di cattivo, allora il senso dell'espressione è negativo:
_
La droga causa estragos entre los jóvenes de todas las clases sociales._ _
Valentino Rossi se sube a una moto y causa estragos en las pistas. _

In questa frase si parla di un aspetto fisico troppo magro ritenuto oggigiorno l'ideale di bellezza per le donne, e lo si collega all'anoressia, quindi, in mia opinione, la traduzione giusta può essere soltanto "causare ingenti/gravissimi danni".


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Secondo me, qui il significato è univoco.
> 
> La regola base per eliminare l'ambiguità è che se quello che "causa estragos" è qualcosa di buono, allora l'espressione ha un senso positivo; se invece quello a "causar estragos" è qualcosa di cattivo, allora il senso dell'espressione è negativo:
> _
> La droga causa estragos entre los jóvenes de todas las clases sociales._ _
> *Valentino Rossi se sube a una moto y causa estragos en las pistas. *_
> 
> In questa frase si parla di un aspetto fisico troppo magro ritenuto oggigiorno l'ideale di bellezza per le donne, e lo si collega all'anoressia, quindi, in mia opinione, la traduzione giusta può essere soltanto "causare ingenti/gravissimi danni".



"Univoco" quando si tratta di interpretazione, che per definizione è soggettiva? Mah, non sono molto d'accordo...

Premetto che anch'io propendo per i "danni", però vorrei farti notare che la frase di Valentino Rossi, con un contesto particolare potrebbe anche voler dire, paradossalmente, che con la moto ha investito altri piloti, causando una strage *vera*. 
Pensa alla stessa frase sostituendo Valentino con Mike Tyson e la pista con un ring. 

Il soggetto della frase di Irene.acler è, letteralmente, "l'ideale di bellezza supermagro *propinato dai media*".
Per quale ragione non potrebbe essere:

per non parlare del *delirio provocato *dall'ideale di bellezza supermagro *propinato dai media.*... 

Visto che l'obiettivo dei media è, appunto, quello di creare i fenomeni (i deliri) di massa?


Ecco, forse l'espressione "provocare delirio" potrebbe funzionare anche per dare un'accezione negativa all'oggetto in questione, un'accezione di irrazionalità.


----------



## honeyheart

No pensaba postear porque a veces parece que uno insiste sólo para quedarse con la razón, pero como el foro es para corregirnos de buena fe  las equivocaciones, retomo el hilo para comentar que, más allá de conceptos que teóricamente puedan sonar razonables con base en la semántica, el hecho es que desde el punto de vista de un hablante nativo de castellano, no caben interpretaciones múltiples de estas frases que contienen la locución "causar estragos".  Me explico:



ursu-lab said:


> Sì, l'espressione "causar estragos" è veramente infelice e molto ambigua in questo contesto, perché può voler dire una cosa (danni) e l'esatto opposto (successo/diffusione).


En realidad no lo es, porque en el caso de pretender aplicar este último sentido, ningún nativo hubiera usado dicha expresión para hacerlo, simplemente porque no se corresponde con su uso natural y habitual; hay otras formas para decir lo mismo que sí son acertadas y que encajan correctamente, sin necesidad de forzar las acepciones.



ursu-lab said:


> però vorrei farti notare che la frase di Valentino Rossi, con un contesto particolare potrebbe anche voler dire, paradossalmente, che con la moto ha investito altri piloti, causando una strage vera.


Entiendo, pero también esta suposición está errada. Todo en la frase lleva a cualquier nativo a comprenderla en el sentido con el que yo la redacté: *una* moto (no "su moto" o "la moto"), el tiempo verbal (presente indicativo), la*s* pista*s* (en plural); la combinación de estos detalles no deja lugar a dudas.

Si vamos al caso, con el mismo criterio podrías igualmente cuestionar la frase anterior, interpretándola, no como que la droga causa un perjuicio generalizado entre los jóvenes, sino como que la droga tiene vasto éxito/difusión entre los jóvenes (¿quién te va a negar que ésta también es una afirmación verdadera?).


Otro ejemplo:

_Larissa Riquelme es una mujer despampanante que causó estragos entre el público masculino durante el pasado Mundial de Sudáfrica._ 

Si querés podés entender que provocó una masacre, porque por ella los hombres se arrojaban al vacío desde las gradas de los estadios y se apuñalaban unos a otros con las vuvuzelas, pero la oración sólo significa que los sedujo en masa (a través de los medios) con su sensualidad y sus curvas. rolleyes

No se me hace posible explicarlo mejor, pero lo seguro es que, para nosotros, la intención de cada frase es siempre clara.


Espero que mi aporte sea de utilidad.


----------



## Neuromante

Honey:
Tienes razón para regalar.
Ayer mismo estaba pensando en lo que dices, que se está dando cada vez más en el foro; empeñarse en dar por válidos argumentos que solo están en los libros y que desvirtúan el uso real y correcto de las frases y palabras (Ursula, no lo digo por ti sino de modo general) que no tiene que coincidir con el "académico". Hay montones de discusiones bizantinas sobre problemas de interpretación que no se dan en la vida real, apoyados en la definición quincuagésimo octava de una palabra, por ejemplo.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> En realidad no lo es, porque en el caso de pretender aplicar este último sentido, ningún nativo hubiera usado dicha expresión para hacerlo, simplemente porque no se corresponde con su uso natural y habitual; hay otras formas para decir lo mismo que sí son acertadas y que encajan correctamente, sin necesidad de forzar las acepciones.



HH, comprendo perfectamente lo que dices y *yo misma entendí "estragos" (y lo entiendo) como "danni"/"mali". *Mi duda -posterior- nació volviendo a leer la segunda parte de la frase, que dice: 



irene.acler said:


> ... *el ideal de belleza* ....
> _ *que venden algunas revistas, la televisión...*_



Y, sin conocer lo que seguía en el artículo, también se podía imaginar que se iba a hablar de moda (de hecho en la frase se habla de moda) y de nuevos modelos de éxito entre los jóvenes, como por ej. Victoria Beckham. No conociendo el artículo me planteé esta posibilidad, tampoco era muy esperpéntica o absurda, creo. ¿O sí? Sería el sentido de la frase siguiente: 

_Por no hablar del ideal de belleza hiperdelgado, rozando la anorexia, que arrasa entre los jóvenes por culpa de los medios de comunicación..... etc.

_Yo la veo bastante lógica. Con una lógica diferente, pero no menos probable, sin más contexto a disposición.


----------

